

Ask HN: Anyone interested in this as a service? - Immortalin

Hi, I am creating a appstore for indie developers who wish to penetrate the Chinese market. It is basically an online web store with a chinese front-end. However, I am considering just changing it into an normal appstore as I am unsure how many developers would be interested in it.
======
hashtag
In what way would this be an "App Store". It sounds like a website you build
for others to discover stuff other people build. In that sense it's a lot more
like a Chinese product hunt with a totally different UI perhaps than it would
an App Store no?

